# Planted tank with ick



## xinnypie (Nov 26, 2014)

I believe I have an ick outbreak in my tank. I noticed it on one neon tetra the first night, and now it seems the rest of my fish has it too. it has been 3 days since i first noticed. My question is, how should i treat my tank? I have a 10g planted tank with CRS, fish, and a nerite snail in it. I have both aquarium salt and API super ick on hand. I know salt isn't good for plants and i've read mixed reviews on the API ick cure. I'm currently slowly raising my tank water temperature up. It's currently at 27C. Any suggestions? Thank you

NOTE:
just read the red cherry shrimps doesn't like high temperatures ):

tl;dr
- beginning of ick in 10gallon tank (Balloon Mollies, Neon Tetra, CRS, Nerite snail)
- worried about salt/medications affecting/killing plants and shrimp
- anything else that i can do?


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Well, salt does tend to trash a number of plant species; so there's that. Malachite green and formalin (found in Quick cure) are pretty nasty though. I don't actually know what would happen to your inverts (the internet goes both ways on it). Also: ich, while easily dealt with, is not something you want to wait around with (in the past three days, your ich has likely multiplied twice and potentially increased it's numbers by several hundred times. Mortalities are much more likely at this point); so you want to act quickly. Also, if you're not raising the temperature above 31-32 degrees you need to be medicating at the same time (below that threshold warmer temps make the parasite breed faster. This is useful when medicating as it speeds up treatment time; but makes the problem worse if you haven't medicated the water first).

I'd recommend the quick cure. It's the more effective option. You may remove the inverts to their own tank during treatment. They don't host ich; so any parasites you may transfer with them will die off. After 2-3 weeks it should be safe to move them back in.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I would also recommand quick cure. If you don't care about the fish at this point, let them die and run a UV light on your tank from now on. It will kill the ich eventually.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Super ick has always worked great for me in the past. But I treated daily 
quick cure may
Be hard to find . It's not allowed even in USA anymore. 
Remember the ick on the fish have to wear off but the med stops more eggs and more going on the fish that are developing . It stops th cycle. 



Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## xinnypie (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you everybody who replied! My fish does not have ick anymore and i had no deaths!


----------

